# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  recherche livre sur contes et lgendes du monde entier

## Invit

Bonsoir,

Je suis  la recherche d'un livre qui regroupe les contes et lgendes de tous les pays du mondes (autant anciennes qu'actuelles), mais attention ! Je ne parle pas de contes pour enfants, dont les crit originaux ont t modifis histoire de pas faire peur aux gosses.

Non rien de tout a...

Je passe par l pour demander  tout hasard s'il y a des passionns qui pourraient me dire s'ils connaissent des bouquins...

Merci  vous.
Cordialement, Gizmo.

PS : le sujet est srieux alors ne me sortez les bouquins du style "Blanche Neige et les Sept Nains" avec les dessins illustrs (ou encore Bambi).

----------


## pmithrandir

Je sais que la plupart des contes sont trouvable en version originale si l'on connait l'auteur... mais un reccueil qui les aggrege tous... je n'en ai jamais vu.

----------


## Barsy

Dj, rien que les bouquins pour les contes des mille et une nuits sont de gros pavs (et pourtant je n'avais pas la version intgrale).

Je ne pense pas qu'il soit possible de regrouper en un seul recueil l'ensemble de ces histoires.

----------


## ManusDei

Pareil que Barsy, je doute qu'il y ait un recueil avec tout.

Tu peux avoir des recueils par rgions (pour les 1001 nuits, beaucoup d'ditions ont t dulcores, faut faire gaffe).

----------


## PadawanDuDelphi

Effectivement il est difficile de regrouper tous les contes et les lgendes en une seule dition (j'ai mme du mal  l'imaginer pour une seule civilisation avec un minimum d'histoire).

J'ai bien aim l'pope de Gilgamesh, qui est l'un des premiers ouvrages littraire connu et qui rassemble dj beaucoup d'lments que tu peux rencontrer dans d'autres contes et lgendes.

----------


## pmithrandir

Mais j'avoue qu'il y a peut etre un concept commercial de collection a mettre en place  ::): 

Une espce d'encyclopdie des contes traditionnels.
Avec un bon index sur le temps de lecture ou le thme gnral, a serait surement un truc que jachterai pour les lectures du soir.

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,

Oui c'est bien ce que je craignais : difficile  trouver.

Ca serait effectivement un livre du style recueil. Mais je suis sr que quelque part a doit exister (peut-tre pas en franais). En fouinant un peu a devrait le faire.

Voil le problme : en plus de chercher un bouquin de ce genre je cherche aussi les lgendes et contes originaux et non des reprises plus ou moins modifies qui ne ressemblent plus  grand chose (et au passage c'est valable aussi pour la chanson franaise en ce moment).

Dans le style j'ai dj lu : _Contes et Lgendes des Pays Celtes_, de Jean Markale (qui, au passage, compte parmi les experts en culture celte).

Il y a aussi _Contes et Lgendes de Brocliande_, de Claudine Glot et Marie Tanneux.

Enfin je pense que mmes si elles sont passionnantes, les lgendes et contes populaires restent dans la culture des traditions locales : si les lgendes ont t transmises dans ta famille c'est cool sinon tant pis pour toi quoi  ::?: 

Bonne journe  toutes et  tous.
Cordialement, Gizmo.

----------


## ManusDei

Je regarderais, j'ai une dition des 1001 nuits qui est  peu prs la version originale ( peu prs seulement car c'est assez vieux comme crit donc on sait pas toujours trs bien ce qui a boug).

Tu peux lire "Le Voyage en Occident", que tu trouveras  l'dition des Pliades, si tu as regard Dragon ball ou Sayuki a ravivera des souvenirs  ::D: 
Ou "L'investiture des Dieux".

----------


## Barsy

Pour ce qui d'avoir des crits originaux, a n'existe pas toujours parce que souvent il s'agit de lgendes orales

Par exemple, tu peux lire les lgendes des Chevaliers de la Table Ronde crites par Chrtien de Troyes. Mais ces lgendes  la bases sont des chansons colportes par des Troubadours.

Tu peux aussi lire les livres des frres Grimm, de Perrault ou d'Andersen. Tu auras ainsi les "originaux" des contes qui sont encore populaire aujourd'hui (notamment grce  Disney).

----------


## Invit

Une solution que j'ai trouve un peu bbte au dbut que j'y ai pens : aller sur le site web de _Once Upon A Time_ et leur demander sur quels bouquins ils se sont bas!.

Mais sous rserve...

----------


## Barsy

> Une solution que j'ai trouve un peu bbte au dbut que j'y ai pens : aller sur le site web de _Once Upon A Time_ et leur demander sur quels bouquins ils se sont bas!.
> 
> Mais sous rserve...


Facile : Grimm, Perrault ou Andersen

----------


## JulieCarree

Bonjour gizmo27,
Il existe un bouquin en anglais qui pourrait te donner des voies de recherches sur pas mal de lgendes du monde entier, une espce de super catalogue orient religion qui a pour titre :

*The Routledge Dictionary of Gods and Goddesses, Devils and Demons*

 :8O:

----------


## diabolos29

Sinon, il y a peut tre des choses intressantes  trouver au niveau des Saga Islandaises (je n'en ai pas encore lues mais juste entendu parler). J'ai trouv un lien avec quelques rfrences : http://www.unicaen.fr/recherche/mrsh...LANDAIS/contes

----------

